

Ask HN: [Coin] How many debit/credit cards do you carry? - sferik


======
brownbat
Poll version:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6745507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6745507)

(With apologies, sferik, just thought it might be a better format.)

------
mschuster91
None, I prefer to live cash-only. And yes, it's possible.

~~~
true_religion
I think most countries legislate that you have to accept cash for debts. Are
there any circumstances where its more difficult to use cash than credit?

~~~
bartonfink
Buying drinks/snacks on planes in the U.S. It's not universal, but probably
50% of the domestic flights I take specify that they only accept debit/credit
cards for payment. On a recent flight that did accept cash, I overheard a
passenger ask why this flight took cash and others did not, and the flight
attendant said that their particular plane hadn't been fitted with some system
that would allow credit card checks in flight, but it was on their maintenance
schedule.

~~~
true_religion
Hmm, that's kind of odd. I'd have thought international flights would be
credit card only, but domestic would accept cash since its all the same
country/currency.

~~~
viraptor
Pretty much every European flight I've been on accepted cash (euro + local
currency sometimes) and card payments.

------
meerita
1 debit, 1 credit. I only use debit one. I never use cash.

------
lewisgodowski
2 debit cards

1 credit card

2-3 gift cards

------
hobs
1 of each

------
davidsmith8900
\- 1 Debit Card.

